# Endlers Locally ???



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone in the SWOAPE community knows a good place locally to buy these fish. I was thinking of stocking my 30 gallon with these guys. does anyone know of any problems or concerns for these fish?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

If youre ever in Columbus, I think Aquarium Adventure gets them in from time to time. They are not as nicely colored as they used to be (a little too bred these days perhaps), so it's going to probably be hit or miss.
The only word of warning I have is just make sure they arent being mixed with regular guppies so that you know they are the wild form and not a mix. There were some nice ones at the GCAS auction Saturday and i dont like many livebearers!  So, I'm guessing if you check their site and forum (google it i guess, im not sure what it is) you may find the breeder...?

GL!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

They're great! I have a ton and they do great in my planted tanks. Contact Endlerman on here.. I have his stock, and they are top of the line!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Wayne has them, Matt has them, Sean might still have some. There might be a couple others.... I have to call Monfort later today about some pond netting, I'll ask if they get endlers in.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks guys I will contact endlerman or if anyone has any for sale and would like to bring them to the meeting that would be great...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If Wayne (Endlerman) doesn't have any I can bring some juveniles to the meeting  I probably hae enough to supply everyone that doesn't already have them so if anyone else has in interest in some Endlers PM


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll have some in my tanks too... in one of my 75 in planted tanks I keep sorting out young males.. probably about 20 or so thus far. If no one else can come up with some, I'll have some for you  (plus I bet I'll be at the meeting  )


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

I'm not really local, but I could ship some Priority if you need them quick. I'm in the Detroit area. Right now I have 5 or 6 nice, colored-up males I could spare. I'll also send some females to keep them company.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

deepdiver said:


> I'm not really local, but I could ship some Priority if you need them quick. I'm in the Detroit area. Right now I have 5 or 6 nice, colored-up males I could spare. I'll also send some females to keep them company.


PM sent


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Yep, Old Man Endler (aka. Wayne & Endlerman) is Nationally renowned for his Endler stock and is just a car ride away. Bring your wallet, because he also has plenty of other really nice fish.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

rwoehr said:


> Yep, Old Man Endler (aka. Wayne & Endlerman) is Nationally renowned for his Endler stock and is just a car ride away. Bring your wallet, because he also has plenty of other really nice fish.


rob, do you know if he is coming to the meeting ??? Or do you have contact information for him???


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

pm Endlerman either here or on the GCAS (same user name) I'm willing to bet he'll be at my house.. if not I'm gonna have words with him! haha


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL i think everyones stock came from Wayne one way or another i know i got mine from him a while back and they are doing great. Like Rob said, Wayne also has alot of other really nice fish that are always for sale.


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

I think most of my fish came from Wayne also.Always had good luck buying from him.
He is riding with me so we'll see everyone at the meeting.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

04cobratorchred said:


> LOL i think everyones stock came from Wayne one way or another i know i got mine from him a while back and they are doing great. Like Rob said, Wayne also has alot of other really nice fish that are always for sale.


Do any of you guys know if he has any roseline sharks???


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't think he does... pretty much guaranteed he doesn't... it'd be neat to find a place to do a group buy for these things...


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Wayne where are you???


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

CincyCichlids said:


> I don't think he does... pretty much guaranteed he doesn't... it'd be neat to find a place to do a group buy for these things...


Yeah, I just bought 4 of them from liveaquaria.com. The ship their fish in seperate bags and lots of padding. I use to buy saltwater fish from the when I was doing reef tanks. They are awesome, in fact one of them did not make the trip and they just credited my card without proof the fish died. The problem is these fish were and still are about an inch in size and at a cost of $23.99 a piece plus $34.00 to ship. A group order would be nice. They get them in and sold so fast though I am not sure how we could do that. I have been on there email list for 6 months now and they finnaly got some in. AZ gardens has them for $18.99 a piece but my experience with them has not bee a pleasent one so I will not order from them again. I know Aquarium Adventures has some in but they want $60.00 a pice for theirs. way to much....


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Aquarium adventure is a great store to walk around.. and look..but unless you have LOTS of disposable income.. it'll put a hurting on your wallet pretty quick. My best recommendation is go to a real LFS (such as Aquatics and Exotics) and see if Jason or Dom can put together group pricing... that's just my recommendation.


----------

